# Here is why Uber Comfort is a big insult to drivers



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


Great work!!
How's the brakes?


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

phreeradical said:


> Great work!!
> How's the brakes?


It's great so far. No squealing while driving the whole day. My OEM hybrid metallic brakes made noises if I drive the whole day (just driving a lot at once in general) even though the brakes were still thick.


----------



## Gill002 (Jan 19, 2016)

You should leave uber bro, get a good job or something


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Gill002 said:


> You should leave uber bro, get a good job or something


Not that I'm complaining. I'm just pointing how uber trying to make this "_less rates new platform = more trips = more money_" is not what it seems.


----------



## Gill002 (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyone with common sense knows that
They increased per km and time by 20% but they're taking 28%


----------



## Underground (Sep 3, 2018)

Moral of the story: Get a Corolla or civic and do Uber x!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Great analysis, thanks.


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. I noticed that one time. My earnings doesnt make that much difference between airport trip for X and Comfort closed to the same pick up area.


----------



## Ahmado (Jan 8, 2019)

2017 comfort requirement ?

What happened to the people !


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

One thing you are missing is now that there is a comfort option a percentage of riders will only pick that option if they get stung enough times with someone with a car that it barely road worthy or low rated drivers.

They have essentially now carved a piece out of UberX pool that won't be back. Diluting the X bool further per driver ratio. I would only use comfort myself in the hopes to weed out poor quality cars on the platform and I'm willing to pay a bit more for it.


I haven't put this into practice but even when I was using select I would still run up against a lemon of a car here and there. Not sure if Comfort is a better option in general. From a Pax prospective.

But great analysis on things. I think Uber is playing 2 sides here for them and the consumer. Drivers it's another smoke and mirrors trick for the most part.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I was never a big uber user as a PAX, but I had to earlier this week when I was in Montreal for some work. 
I took 7 Uber rides over 2 days. All COMFORT. I'm not fiddle farting around with 4.7 rated drivers.
Since Uber never put in a 'ratings filter' as an option in the passenger app to avoid low rated drivers, Comfort loosely fulfills that requirement (4.85 and up?) for a small fee. Most of my rides were in the $20-25 range (PAX price), so I'm not sure if I was screwing drivers with this or not.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I was never a big uber user as a PAX, but I had to earlier this week when I was in Montreal for some work.
> I took 7 Uber rides over 2 days. All COMFORT. I'm not fiddle farting around with 4.7 rated drivers.
> Since Uber never put in a 'ratings filter' as an option in the passenger app to avoid low rated drivers, Comfort loosely fulfills that requirement (4.85 and up?) for a small fee. Most of my rides were in the $20-25 range (PAX price), so I'm not sure if I was screwing drivers with this or not.


That's the thing.

All of the benefits of Comfort heavily relies on the performance of the driver (his rating, experience, etc) and his car quality.

Yet, the driver benefits less from the pax for taking a Comfort ride compared to uber (the one that doesn't need to offer any extra).

Let me put it this way, in a much more obvious view.

Imagine a membership-only restaurant now offers a higher level option that gives you more nicer services. Let's just call the membership names to be *Level 1* and *Level 2* (the new one).

Level 1 membership is just an entry to the restaurant and the experience is exactly the same as any regular public restaurant but has a basic dedicated server each table. Costs $25 a month membership. (owner takes $10, server takes $15).

Level 2 members get access to the following nice options on top of just a basic dedicated server:

No waiting in line
You get nice accommodation from your dedicated server like he can go park your car, go get it from parking, go hang your clothes etc
Every dedicated server is young 18-35
Every dedicated server speaks French and English
Many more... 

This one costs $35 a month. Owner takes $15 and dedicated server takes $20.

Even though all the extra benefits really depends on the server's higher performance, the owner gets increase of 50% over Level 1 price and the server only gets 33% increase in pay.

This how Comfort feels like.


----------



## WillC (Feb 13, 2016)

It wasn’t hard to see Uber was benefiting all of this 81 cents to 93 cents then 28% instead of 25%. This thread proves that most drivers can be fooled easily with math.

In reality though, I noticed increased numbers of XL rides with 4 passengers or less.
When the roads are snowy, people may still prefer a XL over Comfort as an added safety.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

imsam said:


> That's the thing.
> 
> All of the benefits of Comfort heavily relies on the performance of the driver (his rating, experience, etc) and his car quality.
> 
> ...


Your analysis is spot on. However, anyone who happens to own a comfort qualified vehicle would still benefit from getting the higher fares. However, only an idiot or fool would deliberately buy a brand new vehicle to do Uber full time. In the final analysis, with such pitiful low fares and very few opportunities to get surge, the full timers are the biggest losers in this game. If there wasn't any age restriction on the cars, I would be using a 10-15 year old vehicle, as the low fares cannot justify ever using a new vehicle, unless you are driving XL only. :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## 13210 (Apr 21, 2015)

Any changes that Uber/Lyft make are going to benefit their bottom-line. They have shareholders to answer to, and as ICs we're a dime a dozen.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Weekend Warrior said:


> Any changes that Uber/Lyft make are going to benefit their bottom-line. They have shareholders to answer to, and as ICs we're a dime a dozen.


Sadly, this is exactly the reason.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Yet people still choose to drive


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Many drivers have already purchased brand new vehicles for comfort.


----------



## Underground (Sep 3, 2018)

Santa said:


> Many drivers have already purchased brand new vehicles for comfort.


That explains all the new accords and Camry's I see on the roads


----------



## westend (Jul 8, 2018)

Excellent review thank you ...
In my case I had a car that qualified for comfort from the introduction of the option my available pings increased significantly and most comfort trips are longer, yyz etc. My income is up and my percentage of longer trips ANYWHERE (the only ones I like) is way up. In my case although your analysis is perfect I am a huge fan of comfort despite UBER'S math. Now if all the minions get comfort cars then my math sucks however I like earning a few bucks more for a nicer car than the Versa size units I see running around or the used tired Cruze I started with.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


He is going to be our new mod lol


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> He is going to be our new mod lol


Talking about the time he spent creating this post LOOOLLL

You have lot's of time bro @imsam lol


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

uber_from_the north said:


> Talking about the time he spent creating this post LOOOLLL
> 
> You have lot's of time bro @imsam lol


Not really. Most of the long stuff I posted here took me 1-2 days. I usually don't "post" right away. This board saves stuff you don't post as draft. Then I post when I finish.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> He is going to be our new mod lol


And, I thought you were the number one contender for MOD? Your Uber bias, may disqualfify you? Big shoes to fill for MUGATS.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> And, I thought you were the number one contender for MOD? Your Uber bias, may disqualfify you? Big shoes to fill for MUGATS.


I couldn't resist...,


----------



## Ube-ernized (May 17, 2019)

Sorry to intrude your post ( great post btw thank you ) but I’ve just got to know that if you have a comfort eligible car you don’t get to receive comfort trips until you have made 200 trips and maintained 4.85 R.. this what Uber support said to a friend of mine . So to all these driver that want to buy a car just for comfort! You’ll need to grind away first lol.... She is a new driver just starting!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ube-ernized said:


> Sorry to intrude your post ( great post btw thank you ) but I've just got to know that if you have a comfort eligible car you don't get to receive comfort trips until you have made 200 trips and maintained 4.85 R.. this what Uber support said to a friend of mine . So to all these driver that want to buy a car just for comfort! You'll need to grind away first lol.... She is a new driver just starting!


Obviously, someone did not understand IMSAM's analysis! The fact that someone wants to make Uber a career by buying a brand new car to do it, tells me how financially ignorant some people are.


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice post. Now can you imagine us drivers that only give Uber 20% on X trips how much pain it would be to do a comfort trip at 28%, essentially you would be doing comfort for free!


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

Speedy_Gonzales said:


> Nice post. Now can you imagine us drivers that only give Uber 20% on X trips how much pain it would be to do a comfort trip at 28%, essentially you would be doing comfort for free!


Lol! Uber is like "oh you are a founder driver? FU even more! Here's 2 cents extra per km for driving a much newer car."

XD


----------



## Rockydrive (Dec 18, 2018)

imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


Posting this on a forum where mentally challenged Lyft only drivers are present makes it the most futile effort of the year.
Dont get me wrong,I admire your effort.

Lyft consistently rips off the driver, doesn't offer prime time and generally pays less still we have clowns on this forum accepting rides during rain,hail,snow and rush hour. Your whole doctoral thesis on Uber comfort and it's pros and cons sadly won't work here on this forum.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Rockydrive said:


> Posting this on a forum where mentally challenged Lyft only drivers are present makes it the most futile effort of the year.
> Dont get me wrong,I admire your effort.
> 
> Lyft consistently rips off the driver, doesn't offer prime time and generally pays less still we have clowns on this forum accepting rides during rain,hail,snow and rush hour. Your whole doctoral thesis on Uber comfort and it's pros and cons sadly won't work here on this forum.


Wtf? There are other lyft I only drivers besides me and Kurt? Who are they? Can't be talking about me my AR is 49% and I've got another warning about my cancelling rides. Def not Kurt who refused a good ride yesterday so who the duck are u talking about bro?

Also it seems according to my weekly reports lyft takes about 17% or less for their cut.

You can do math right? That's an average of 14% cut lyft took from the gross fare (after you subtract service fee and tips and third party fees)










Ya not having a surge sucks but the days of making $20 extra or more from surge are gone and Uber surges are quickly gone anyway by the time u get there.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> Wtf? There are other lyft I only drivers besides me and Kurt? Who are they? Can't be talking about me my AR is 49% and I've got another warning about my cancelling rides. Def not Kurt who refused a good ride yesterday so who the duck are u talking about bro?
> 
> Also it seems according to my weekly reports lyft takes about 17% or less for their cut.
> 
> ...


It looks good but after Lyft pocketed the surge awhile back..then followed up with pre-longhauled fare estimate's i lost any trust that they are showing any real numbers !


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

phreeradical said:


> It looks good but after Lyft pocketed the surge awhile back..then followed up with pre-longhauled fare estimate's i lost any trust that they are showing any real numbers !


Well those of you who like data entry. Use the HST and see if it's accurate


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> Well those of you who like data entry. Use the HST and see if it's accurate


I only get paid cancellation fees :rollseyes:


----------



## Ube-ernized (May 17, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Obviously, someone did not understand IMSAM's analysis! The fact that someone wants to make Uber a career by buying a brand new car to do it, tells me how financially ignorant some people are.


It would be nonsense for someone to buy a new car to do ride share period , which isn't the case with this person.


----------



## Ahmado (Jan 8, 2019)

Ube-ernized said:


> It would be nonsense for someone to buy a new car to do ride share period , which isn't the case with this person.


Used market is on high demand and prices are not so great comparing to brand new or "last year model deals"


----------



## Ube-ernized (May 17, 2019)

Ahmado said:


> Used market is on high demand and prices are not so great comparing to brand new or "last year model deals"


Yes you are right...She got a pretty good deal on 2019 Tiguan with zero finance and extended warranty plus winter tires both as a bonus ...


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Santa said:


> Many drivers have already purchased brand new vehicles for comfort.


#Sad


----------



## Ahmado (Jan 8, 2019)

After deep thinking and quick shopping
I will go with this monster

Time to beat north yorkers Porsche and benz


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Ube-ernized said:


> Yes you are right...She got a pretty good deal on 2019 Tiguan with zero finance and extended warranty plus winter tires both as a bonus ...


*Tiguan = Gas Guzzler *


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Most don’t understand why Uber comfort exists.
This is a play to raise prices to the consumer. Increase quality and take more from the driver. It’s been a Cold War between Uber and Lyft for a few years now. Both knowing they can’t sustain the way they are going on deep discount price and neither wants to raise prices to hurt the brand. Comfort is a way to shift things and in time eliminate the smaller cars on the platform later down the road.


----------



## 13210 (Apr 21, 2015)

The majority of people don't even know/care about Comfort. I always ask pax if they know what it is and I always get a puzzled look. They want the cheapest ride possible, even if that means cramming 4 people into a Corolla (or worse). I'm sure that Uber would love to get rid of X and replace it with Comfort, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Actionjax said:


> It's been a Cold War between Uber and Lyft for a few years now.


Do you remember before Lyft rolled into town, when some drivers were chomping at the bit for Lyft to arrive in Toronto, that I had warned that there would be a price war between Lyft and Uber, and that we drivers would be the ones to suffer?


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Do you remember before Lyft rolled into town, when some drivers were chomping at the bit for Lyft to arrive in Toronto, that I had warned that there would be a price war between Lyft and Uber, and that we drivers would be the ones to suffer?


It was a quick 20k bonus until it fizzled!
Now I thoroughly enjoy screwing them over


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

imsam said:


> Uber is slapping our faces in plain sight and we don't even know it.


We know Uber slaps our faces, we just quickly forget that part because that's only foreplay before we're forced to bend over and grab ankles.
?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


 Why just analyze Uber comfort? All of Uber's rates are a big insult. You're analysis is a big waste of time. 
You're lost in what Uber makes as a profit. Which has absolutely nothing to do With the drivers compensation. They pay us exactly What they say they will pay. 
In my market and I'm sure it's the same in every other Market. Comfort rides pay more to the driver than X rides. As does XL rides pay more than comfort. You can run your analysis all day long. In the end Comfort is always going to pay more than an X ride to the driver.
The only insult in all of this Is that we are grossly underpaid in every thing we do.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> Why just analyze Uber comfort? All of Uber's rates are a big insult. You're analysis is a big waste of time.
> You're lost in what Uber makes as a profit. Which has absolutely nothing to do With the drivers compensation. They pay us exactly What they say they will pay.
> In my market and I'm sure it's the same in every other Market. Comfort rides pay more to the driver than X rides. As does XL rides pay more than comfort. You can run your analysis all day long. In the end Comfort is always going to pay more than an X ride to the driver.
> The only insult in all of this Is that we are grossly underpaid in every thing we do.


No offence but I think you absolutely missed the point.

I wrote this post to reveal that Comfort isn't what they try to advertise to the drivers. I'll repeat it again, it's a "Trojan horse" for them to increase the rates and take more cuts at the same time that they used to without making a blantly commission increase. So that drivers dont go berzerk ranting about uber's actions.

Uber could have kept the same commission rate, 25% and also make the booking the same as X. But that decided that they need to take more from the drivers than they used while providing nothing much more themselves and while making drivers with newer cars to do the job (Comfort pings).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

well, when i reach the 250 trips and comfort appears, I certainly won't turn it off......:biggrin:


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

imsam said:


> Uber could have kept the same commission rate, 25% and also make the booking the same as X.


25% commission rate, seriously?
I don't think I've ever seen any ride where Uber only took 25%.

Too many times do I see minimum X fare rides where I get $2. 72 and Uber made over 50% ($3.89).
I don't think I've ever seen an X ride where Uber only took 25%.
The problem isn't just Comfort rides. Uber makes far too much money off of our Blood Sweat and Tears.

However when it comes to our compensation Uber pays us exactly what are Market contractual rates are. the extra fees and money's that they charge are screwing the passengers. There are no set rates when it comes to what the passengers are charged.


----------



## Badger420 (May 28, 2019)

Nice Analysis!


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I drive a 2019 Jeep and I qualify for comfort but I only do 5 to 10 calls a week. Won’t drive the bar crowds cause don’t want pukers and this Jeep compass is nice inside but there’s really no room for suitcases so no airport either. and no I didn’t buy a new car to drive Uber.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.....few months I'll have the required rides, BUT even when it displays I doubt many pax will select. I had select before uber removed it and nobody picked it while it was displayed. Comfort even more expensive than select was......


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> 25% commission rate, seriously?
> I don't think I've ever seen any ride where Uber only took 25%.
> 
> Too many times do I see minimum X fare rides where I get $2. 72 and Uber made over 50% ($3.89).
> ...


Again no offence but it seems you don't understand the uber fare structure.

Base + min rate + km or miles rate = fare

That fare is where uber's commission rate comes from. Then uber also takes a flat booking fee on top of that commission rate. That's what you're talking about when you say they take more than 25%.

If you're going to include the total of what they take sure, you can say they take more than 25%. But it wouldn't be technically accurate way to describe it.


SHalester said:


> .....few months I'll have the required rides, BUT even when it displays I doubt many pax will select. I had select before uber removed it and nobody picked it while it was displayed. Comfort even more expensive than select was......


What are you talking about? Comfort is like 1.3x uberX surge. It's much cheaper than Select. It's a no brainer for Select pax to not pick Comfort.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


Great work.
Kudos!


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

The phrase "Uber Comfort" made me think of those Chinese women recruited as "Comfort Women" by the Japanese during World War 2.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> I drive a 2019 Jeep and I qualify for comfort but I only do 5 to 10 calls a week. Won't drive the bar crowds cause don't want pukers and this Jeep compass is nice inside but there's really no room for suitcases so no airport either. and no I didn't buy a new car to drive Uber.


If you are using a new car for Uber, you lose. It does not matter if you tell yourself that you bought it for another reason. Try to justify it all you want, but it just ain't justifiable.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> If you are using a new car for Uber, you lose. It does not matter if you tell yourself that you bought it for another reason. Try to justify it all you want, but it just ain't justifiable.


All depends. Every situation is different. I commute 50 to 60 miles to work for my day job. If I Uber on the way up there and on the way back and while I'm up there and on the way home yes it's smart. My day job pays me .58 cents a mile on top of Ubers pay so let's do the math. Milage day job = .58 + Uber .98 for a grand total of 1.56 per mile.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

_From the San Diego market..._

In Southern Cal, your commute is measured in hours, not miles. Living in "the corner" bounded by the ocean and Mexico, the available area to drive is north or east on freeways. A lot of time is spent in a vehicle. And with the sprawl of tourist locations, it's about once a week I drive equivalent of Toronto - Buffalo to the LAX airport.

Im driving a 2017 Chevrolet Equinox. X and Comfort only. Legroom, large luggage space, USB and 12volt ports. My business model is the "airport and business traveler".

Imagine if I showed up for Husband, Wife, two kids and luggage for the 80 mile (maybe 1.75 hours, potentially 3) hour trip to Disneyland...in a Prius.

Not disagreeing with your economics, in this market Comfort represents about 65% of all my rides on both platforms, with about a 24% increase in my revenue. With gas at $4.09 at 24mpg, Comfort is a match to the SouthernCal lifestyle...even if Uber is gouging the customer.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

In my market, I get $.70 a mile because I am one of the old 80/20 drivers.

Comfort is $.72 a mile. Wow, I get a whopping $.02 a mile more. Decline.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

I’ve often wondered why uber’s Portion of fares is different for the different classes. Let’s say for this example that Uber takes $0.20 per mile for their lowest class of fare, and takes $2.50 for a base fare, and another $2.50 for “fees”. Why isn’t that the same structure for select, or black, or SUV? What does Uber do to earn the extra portion? The driver deserves all of it because they are the one that provides the change of service in a more expensive car. In other words, a $100 trip to the airport in a black vehicle should have the same amount pulled from the fare as the $25 fare on Uber X. Uber didn’t provide the difference in product, the driver did.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> All depends. Every situation is different. I commute 50 to 60 miles to work for my day job. If I Uber on the way up there and on the way back and while I'm up there and on the way home yes it's smart. My day job pays me .58 cents a mile on top of Ubers pay so let's do the math. Milage day job = .58 + Uber .98 for a grand total of 1.56 per mile.


Well, if you can drive around Ubering while your employer pays you 58 cents a mile on top of that, then you have a generous (or ignorant) employer. This is indeed a different situation. I stand corrected.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

imsam said:


> It's a no brainer for Select


perhaps in markets where select still exists. When I could see both comfort was more. IN SF market, can't see select any longer and tho I had it, it disappeared. No big deal.


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

PioneerXi said:


> _From the San Diego market..._
> 
> In Southern Cal, your commute is measured in hours, not miles. Living in "the corner" bounded by the ocean and Mexico, the available area to drive is north or east on freeways. A lot of time is spent in a vehicle. And with the sprawl of tourist locations, it's about once a week I drive equivalent of Toronto - Buffalo to the LAX airport.
> 
> ...


I think you missed the whole point of the post. I wasn't talking about any increases in driver's revenue with Comfort. It's a fact that if your car can do Comfort, you'll earn more than when you could only do X.

The argument was, what did uber do extra to take a higher increase via Comfort platform than the driver when we are the ones that have to provide better cars to be on this platform? It's unexplained and unquestioned. They just did it. I get that we have no say on how they make their decisions but I'm just revealing that they have zero regards for good ethics towards their driver. Not that it's a surprise but this time they did it in this unique way (via making a new platform while making it seem like they did it so we can earn higher).


Ssgcraig said:


> In my market, I get $.70 a mile because I am one of the old 80/20 drivers.
> 
> Comfort is $.72 a mile. Wow, I get a whopping $.02 a mile more. Decline.


Yeah. It's the same situation for the 20% founder drivers here. All they get from Comfort is an extra 2 cents while being required to drive a much newer larger car.


Uberbrent said:


> I've often wondered why uber's Portion of fares is different for the different classes. Let's say for this example that Uber takes $0.20 per mile for their lowest class of fare, and takes $2.50 for a base fare, and another $2.50 for "fees". Why isn't that the same structure for select, or black, or SUV? What does Uber do to earn the extra portion? The driver deserves all of it because they are the one that provides the change of service in a more expensive car. In other words, a $100 trip to the airport in a black vehicle should have the same amount pulled from the fare as the $25 fare on Uber X. Uber didn't provide the difference in product, the driver did.


Exactly my whole point! They haven't shown us what they did to earn those extra portion they collect from the higher tier rides?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

imsam said:


> I think you missed the whole point of the post. I wasn't talking about any increases in driver's revenue with Comfort. It's a fact that if your car can do Comfort, you'll earn more than when you could only do X.
> 
> The argument was, what did uber do extra to take a higher increase via Comfort platform than the driver when we are the ones that have to provide better cars to be on this platform? It's unexplained and unquestioned. They just did it. I get that we have no say on how they make their decisions but I'm just revealing that they have zero regards for good ethics towards their driver. Not that it's a surprise but this time they did it in this unique way (via making a new platform while making it seem like they did it so we can earn higher).
> 
> ...


Great analysis.

As for Uber making more $$$ from comfort. They don't need to show us what they did to justify taking that much. They "earned" it by thinking of it and implementing it. They could have started comfort and not raised our take at all. Its their company. Its all about the shareholders and the execs making $$$. That's just how it works.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Hehe, same thing with XL here. When I went to one of their driver intro meetings they said that XL will pay 50% more but their cut is 28% while X is 25%. Only explanation, well you're getting more so we should get more.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> Hehe, same thing with XL here. When I went to one of their driver intro meetings they said that XL will pay 50% more but their cut is 28% while X is 25%. Only explanation, well you're getting more so we should get more.


How very progressive of Uber to copy the same way income taxes are figured. If you make more, you should pay more (at a hire rate). Ridiculous. If I work harder, or spend more to drive a more luxurious car, then Uber "deserves" more. They add zero to the value of the ride. On the taxes side, I get no extra police, fire, or medical for additional taxes.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

First they came up with comfort foods, then comfort zones and comfort animals, and now comfort rides. 
What nonsense!

I think that word should be reserved for pillows, comforters and blankets only.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

mch said:


> Great analysis.
> 
> As for Uber making more $$$ from comfort. They don't need to show us what they did to justify taking that much. They "earned" it by thinking of it and implementing it. They could have started comfort and not raised our take at all. Its their company. Its all about the shareholders and the execs making $$$. That's just how it works.


Dear Lord; here we go again. ???


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> I think that word should be reserved for pillows, comforters and blankets only.


How about the fat lady?


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

mch said:


> Great analysis.
> 
> As for Uber making more $$$ from comfort. They don't need to show us what they did to justify taking that much. They "earned" it by thinking of it and implementing it. They could have started comfort and not raised our take at all. Its their company. Its all about the shareholders and the execs making $$$. That's just how it works.


Seriously though Bud: I think you need broaden your reading beyond Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> Seriously though Bud: I think you need broaden your reading beyond Atlas Shrugged.


Im not saying it's right or taking their side at all, but what did I say that wasn't correct? This is how it is.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Are we STILL going over 20%, 25%, 28%? What Uber charges the rider is 100% arbitrary as per our contract we are paid a base rate plus mileage, time, and surge. End of story.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

mch said:


> Im not saying it's right or taking their side at all, but what did I say that wasn't correct? This is how it is.


Sometimes it's not _what_ you say but _how_ you say it.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I’ve already done the math for my market. Comfort is the best rate only for trips up to 2.75 miles. Getting a short one is difficult, though. Mostly it’s people trying to shop at Tiffany’s for Walmart prices.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

Comfort has killed Select in the Indianapolis market.

Interestingly, Lyft has probably tripled the Lux business by putting it where they now do in the app.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose.


Not news, lol. Of course Uber's objective is to get as much revenue as possible from its customers while paying its suppliers as little as possible. In common with every other business that has profit maximisation as a goal. Not a revelation in any way.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I was never a big uber user as a PAX, but I had to earlier this week when I was in Montreal for some work.
> I took 7 Uber rides over 2 days. All COMFORT. I'm not fiddle farting around with 4.7 rated drivers.
> Since Uber never put in a 'ratings filter' as an option in the passenger app to avoid low rated drivers, Comfort loosely fulfills that requirement (4.85 and up?) for a small fee. Most of my rides were in the $20-25 range (PAX price), so I'm not sure if I was screwing drivers with this or not.


As always on any tier, a little ( or lot) of long tripping will always favor the driver. You paying $20 I can pull 15-18 of that without you even noticing. You will be looking at the great views and still be there around the same arrival time. All this whining about percentages that are always in play is amusing to me.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

You explained why Uber is phasing out Select and replacing it with "Comfort".


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


Bro you need a life! To waste your time and energy doing all of this CHANGES NOTHING! Accomplishes NOTHING! Go get a real job, girlfriend, a hobby! EVERYONE knows that goober takes way to much already. But yet.... we continue to drive. Why you ask? Because something is better than nothing.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Speedy_Gonzales said:


> Nice post. Now can you imagine us drivers that only give Uber 20% on X trips how much pain it would be to do a comfort trip at 28%, essentially you would be doing comfort for free!


This is a great point. Reminds me of cell phone plans. The create new options that are only available if you give up you old plan and/or buy a new model phone.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You explained why Uber is phasing out Select and replacing it with "Comfort".


Because they can capture an additional 8% from Veteran drivers


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

You either drive Uber X or Uber Black/SUV. Everything in between are just Uber rip offs to drivers.


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Your analysis is spot on. However, anyone who happens to own a comfort qualified vehicle would still benefit from getting the higher fares. However, only an idiot or fool would deliberately buy a brand new vehicle to do Uber full time. In the final analysis, with such pitiful low fares and very few opportunities to get surge, the full timers are the biggest losers in this game. If there wasn't any age restriction on the cars, I would be using a 10-15 year old vehicle, as the low fares cannot justify ever using a new vehicle, unless you are driving XL only. :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


. & XL only will give you 3 rides a day!! & often just shorties ..... I know .....



Ahmado said:


> After deep thinking and quick shopping
> I will go with this monster
> 
> Time to beat north yorkers Porsche and benz
> View attachment 371046


Is that XL qualified ..... ???? 'njoy it anyways .....


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

> Revenue gained scenario: *Comfort* vs *uberX*
> 
> 
> Let's assume this was a Comfort trip. In this case, Uber made *37.5%* more than it would have if it was an uberX ride but for the driver, that increase in earning from uberX to Comfort is only *30.8%*, less increase than Uber. That means, the pax choosing to request Comfort trip was *more beneficial to Uber than the driver* in this case.




That's where I fall in &#8230; 98% of my rides are x.. and I have been getting 5 or so comfort rides a week .. no matter Ubers take, I always make more as well &#8230; I'll take that 30.8 % increase all day long


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


ever hear the saying,over qualified? lol while its very nice you went to all this trouble to anyone who has done this for some time its not a shock. ubers playbook is to tighten the noose across the board and if people dont like it they can hit the bricks. would you like to feel really insulted plug in the numbers from 4 years ago lol.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


Am an Uber X driver; so, Comfort doesn't affect me at all.

However, also a rider and must say that I LOVE Uber Comfort! What a great upgrade for just a couple more bucks. And the tips are built in.

Although, as an X driver, would not know specific numbers for Comfort drivers, it's hard to believe it's anything less than a great revenue source.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And the tips are built in


wut?


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

f uber could not pay us a dime and still would loose hundreds of millions of dollars 

is just their company style to screw people outta money 

everyone shyts on uber drivers including fu ber


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

GreatOrchid said:


> f uber could not pay us a dime and still would loose hundreds of millions of dollars
> 
> is just their company style to screw people outta money
> 
> everyone shyts on uber drivers including fu ber


Uber Rocks!

They have my full support!


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

keep making uber great ant


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

There's one reality that you didn't cover about Comfort that may be location-dependent. This weekend I got two 90+ minute rides to JFK Airport from Connecticut. Both were business travelers flying internationally. Both chose Comfort. Both left a tip representing around 20% of the total. These are ideal passengers! It's possible that some companies allow Comfort on expensed trips but that Black/Premium is frowned upon unless entertaining clients.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Once a thief!


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

long ride home


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

once I have the required amount of rides comfort will become a reality for me. I certainly won't turn it OFF. sheesh.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


This is what I've been saying all along but it's nice to see your numbers. Probably only helpful for UberX drivers who qualify for Comfort. I'm a Select and XL driver so Comfort blows. Hopefully Uber will push the envelope too far with riders and get some much deserved backlash. We could also protest the gray area of driver earnings where Uber & Lyft take whatever they feel like. However, I can see Uber saying "okay, we'll just pay you the posted $10 surge and NOT adjust the fare upward for longer trips." Kind of like when Uber removed tips after drivers complained they were taking a cut. (hearing RHCP's Fortune Faded in my head. "Every time I lose"...)


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

GreatOrchid said:


> you must be one of them drivers passing me in no passing zone at fll to get that 5 dollar ride for one fu ber point\
> 
> racing around like a maniac to make 4 dollars while destroying your car hope you saved some fu ber points up for repairs
> 
> ...





imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


Far too much information. Stop complaining and just drive. Or, if you don't like it, QUIT!!!

Am, both, a driver and rider. As a driver, could care less what Uber makes. As a successful businessman, only concerned with what I make. Either it works or it doesn't. This is purely supplemental, extra Country Club bucks for me; but, it works great. Excellent business model.

And as a rider, utilize Comfort all the time. Outstanding benefit for the price. And to top it off, tips are built in.

Oh, and almost forgot, Uber Shill is another income stream for me. Can't resist.

THANKS UBER! ?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

So, let's see. I get Uber Comfort ride calls about half the time. The most common request is cool ride. No problem, a/c works great. The other is quiet ride. No problem, I don't talk to pax during the ride unless they start the conversation, and the radio is set low to a mellow music station.

Bottom line: I get a 10% bump for doing what I already do, and Comfort riders tend to tip better than the norm. Yeah, I feel so insulted by that.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> So, let's see. I get Uber Comfort ride calls about half the time. The most common request is cool ride. No problem, a/c works great. The other is quiet ride. No problem, I don't talk to pax during the ride unless they start the conversation, and the radio is set low to a mellow music station.
> 
> Bottom line: I get a 10% bump for doing what I already do, and Comfort riders tend to tip better than the norm. Yeah, I feel so insulted by that.


You're the kind of driver I tip generously, with five ☆.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

uber is a crappy revenue stream

and your probably a uber plant in here no real driver is happy with it 

is just uber trying to be our employer and not paying up 

milenial poop


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GreatOrchid said:


> uber is a crappy revenue stream


it's great when it isn't our sole revenue stream. Just saying.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Everyone that drives comfort doesn't give a shit about your stats. Do you think we do it because we enjoy it? Nope. We do it to make a little money. Go do something worthwhile


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

imsam said:


> Not that I'm complaining. I'm just pointing how uber trying to make this "_less rates new platform = more trips = more money_" is not what it seems.


Yes... although, this was obvious to all with critical thinking abilities, and:

I AM complaining! But who cares? Certainly, not UBER...



Fat Man said:


> Everyone that drives comfort doesn't give a shit about your stats. Do you think we do it because we enjoy it? Nope. We do it to make a little money. Go do something worthwhile


In my opinion, this article is more about Uber's (yet, another) shady way to 'skim the milk'... Not so much about drivers' gains...
Great &#128077; inside analytics, I found it helpful !


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> once I have the required amount of rides comfort will become a reality for me. I certainly won't turn it OFF. sheesh.


You can't turn it off even if you wanted to. If you qualify and drive X, Comfort rides will come automatically.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> wut?


Read my lips: Tips are built in.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


You sold me!

UBER COMFORT ROCKS!

And tips are built in. Thanks Uber!

My two cents 
&#128526;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Read my lips: Tips are built in.


Explain please.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Explain please.


It's obvious. No explanation needed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> It's obvious. No explanation needed


Well, besides the point that is incorrect, why don't you explain how tips are included. From the drivers point of view the per mile is somewhat more, time is a bit more. What isn't stated clearly are the tips are included. So explain your opinion.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Well, besides the point that is incorrect, why don't you explain how tips are included. From the drivers point of view the per mile is somewhat more, time is a bit more. What isn't stated clearly are the tips are included. So explain your opinion.


As far as I'm concerned it is correct. That what matters. You have a different point of opinion? Fine. But not interested in your viewpoint.

Am an X driver only. So, only utilize Comfort as a passenger. Whether I tip or not is MY business.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> You can't turn it off even if you wanted to. If you qualify and drive X, Comfort rides will come automatically.


Actually you can turn it off. 








And tips are NOT included &#128514;


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Actually you can turn it off.
> View attachment 378660
> 
> And tips are NOT included &#128514;


I don't have that option. I turn on UberX and get Comfort rides.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> That what matters. You have a different point of opinion?


So, your 'opinion' is comfort level includes tips. BUT, there doesn't seem to be any validity to that statement. I asked you to provide proof or explain; you fell on your sword. 



TemptingFate said:


> I don't have that option. I turn on UberX and get Comfort rides.


....so while googling the entire thing if you have comfort you must also be doing X (or it's displayed). One poster said they could turn X off, so who knows. A few articles also said you need 500 rides, few others said 250. I wonder if different by market. SF market it shows 250 rides....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Your entertainment value is falling, fyi. So, your 'opinion' is comfort level includes tips. BUT, there doesn't seem to be any validity to that statement. I asked you to provide proof or explain; you fell on your sword.
> 
> 
> ....so while googling the entire thing if you have comfort you must also be doing X (or it's displayed). One poster said they could turn X off, so who knows. A few articles also said you need 500 rides, few others said 250. I wonder if different by market. SF market it shows 250 rides....


Dude, not trying to prove anything here at all. Do not EVER ask me to provide proof, documentation, validity or anything remotely close. Because, it's not happening.

Have told you this multiple times.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I don't have that option. I turn on UberX and get Comfort rides.


 that's the same way mine was up till a couple weeks ago. then one day I looked in driving preferences and I had a separate toggle for comfort.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Dude, not trying to prove anything here at all. Do not EVER ask me to provide proof, documentation, validity or anything remotely close. Because, it's not happening.
> 
> Have told you this multiple times.
> 
> ...


So essentially you can't backup ur silly stmt that tips are included w comfort rides. U r so disappointing, but not a surprise. U r here to blither n chat. Do better, dude.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> So essentially you can't backup ur silly stmt that tips are included w comfort rides. U r so disappointing, but not a surprise. U r here to blither n chat. Do better, dude.


Read my lips:

NOT HERE TO PROVE ANYTHING.

Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> NOT HERE TO PROVE ANYTHING


nor it seem are you able to back anything up you spurt. I realize you are here to provide the entertainment, but, when you are tagged you need to produce. You keep saying comfort has tips built in. Now expand, or shut it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> nor it seem are you able to back anything up you spurt. I realize you are here to provide the entertainment, but, when you are tagged you need to produce. You keep saying comfort has tips built in. Now expand, or shut it.


You're the one who keeps going on about it.

LAUGHING at you &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;.

OCD? Class envy?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> OCD?


Just waiting on your to explain your ID10T opinion with, you know, facts. Explain how a few pennies more per mile and few per minute translate to 'tips included' for Uber comfort. We await. Tick tock.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Just waiting on your to explain your ID10T opinion with, you know, facts. Explain how a few pennies more per mile and few per minute translate to 'tips included' for Uber comfort. We await. Tick tock.


Again OCD? Class envy? Not going to explain. Laughing at you. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

If you don't mind, please post your bank, and brokerage account, number, user and password. Thanks

MAGA
&#127958;&#127958;⛳


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> If you don't mind, please post your bank, and brokerage account


WE did this dance already. You are repeating yourself. I'm retired and my primary income is 'unearned income' what you incorrectly have called 'residue' payments. 
Anyway, we are still waiting for facts on what you spurted about tips are included with uber comfort. If it is just your opinion based on nothing, you can save what little face you have left by admitting that. Then we good. Tick tock. Do that right thing.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> WE did this dance already. You are repeating yourself. I'm retired and my primary income is 'unearned income' what you incorrectly have called 'residue' payments.
> Anyway, we are still waiting for facts on what you spurted about tips are included with uber comfort. If it is just your opinion based on nothing, you can save what little face you have left by admitting that. Then we good. Tick tock. Do that right thing.


Again, comprehension?????

Think you need some help.

Oh and your user name and password please? Thank you


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Again, comprehension?????


Just like your President you start another dumpster fire to change direction. It's simple; please provide proof of what you said is fact and all this goes away. Just tell us you made it up for entertainment and you will be forgiven.
Show us where tips are included with uber comfort. 
Be an adult. Own what your write. 
Tick tock.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Just like your President you start another dumpster fire to change direction. It's simple; please provide proof of what you said is fact and all this goes away. Just tell us you made it up for entertainment and you will be forgiven.
> Show us where tips are included with uber comfort.
> Be an adult. Own what your write.
> Tick tock.


Get this straight!!!!!

Not providing proof of anything. Get it?

Why would would I?

Don't know you and never want to know you. The more you ask, the more we're LAUGHING &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315; at you.

Tips are included in all platforms per TK and Dara. Get over it.

The tip line is going to be eliminated January 1st, 2020.



SHalester said:


> Just like your President you start another dumpster fire to change direction. It's simple; please provide proof of what you said is fact and all this goes away. Just tell us you made it up for entertainment and you will be forgiven.
> Show us where tips are included with uber comfort.
> Be an adult. Own what your write.
> Tick tock.


Sending you to the reject stack. &#128075;&#128075;&#128075;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Tips are included in all platforms per TK and Dara. Get over it.


Child: You posted, more than once, uber comfort has tips built in. You have yet to prove that. All you need to do, child, is admit it is your opinion based on fairy tale in your head. 
You've been tagged and now running in circles. Tick tock. Just admit what you post is fantasy.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Just like your President you start another dumpster fire to change direction. It's simple; please provide proof of what you said is fact and all this goes away. Just tell us you made it up for entertainment and you will be forgiven.
> Show us where tips are included with uber comfort.
> Be an adult. Own what your write.
> Tick tock.


Sending you to the reject stack. &#128075;&#128075;&#128075;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Sending you to the reject stack.


We will be here to when you agree what you post is simply made up from thin air. You simply need to admit no tips are included. It's that simple. Tick tock

btw, I see you have given up. Use the ignore feature while you decide if you will tell us the truth. Tick tock.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Just like your President you start another dumpster fire to change direction. It's simple; please provide proof of what you said is fact and all this goes away. Just tell us you made it up for entertainment and you will be forgiven.
> Show us where tips are included with uber comfort.
> Be an adult. Own what your write.
> Tick tock.


Hickory Dickory Dock



imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


Great thing is, tips are included &#128513;


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

like they say we can get one cookie a day and we dont 

once in a while i get a cookie at 11 pm 

i guess rather than just throw the cookie in garbage subway can give it to uber drivers


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Blah blah blah...yawn. This is total crap your producing.


----------



## TiredUberDriver (Nov 24, 2019)

Fantastic post. One thing i have to add. My account is over 6 years old and on the standard uber x ride they only take 20% after fees. Comfort takes 28% and i essentially get paid the same as an uber x



TiredUberDriver said:


> Fantastic post. One thing i have to add. My account is over 6 years old and on the standard uber x ride they only take 20% after fees. Comfort takes 28% and i essentially get paid the same as an uber x


But they are happy to take a much higher percentage on a surging ride. At least half


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TiredUberDriver said:


> Fantastic post. One thing i have to add. My account is over 6 years old and on the standard uber x ride they only take 20% after fees. Comfort takes 28% and i essentially get paid the same as an uber x
> 
> 
> But they are happy to take a much higher percentage on a surging ride. At least half


Who cares?


----------



## TiredUberDriver (Nov 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Who cares?


Nobody. Thats why i found a different job. Anyone that drives for uber is an idiot.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> perhaps in markets where select still exists. When I could see both comfort was more. IN SF market, can't see select any longer and tho I had it, it disappeared. No big deal.


Just like " INVESTORS MONEY"

. . . . DISAPPEARED.

no big deal.



rman954 said:


> Are we STILL going over 20%, 25%, 28%? What Uber charges the rider is 100% arbitrary as per our contract we are paid a base rate plus mileage, time, and surge. End of story.


End of uber


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uberbrent said:


> I've often wondered why uber's Portion of fares is different for the different classes. Let's say for this example that Uber takes $0.20 per mile for their lowest class of fare, and takes $2.50 for a base fare, and another $2.50 for "fees". Why isn't that the same structure for select, or black, or SUV? What does Uber do to earn the extra portion? The driver deserves all of it because they are the one that provides the change of service in a more expensive car. In other words, a $100 trip to the airport in a black vehicle should have the same amount pulled from the fare as the $25 fare on Uber X. Uber didn't provide the difference in product, the driver did.





TiredUberDriver said:


> Nobody. Thats why i found a different job. Anyone that drives for uber is an idiot.


So is anyone posting on a rideshare 
site at 3am that isn't doing rideshare


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ....so while googling the entire thing if you have comfort you must also be doing X (or it's displayed). One poster said they could turn X off, so who knows. A few articles also said you need 500 rides, few others said 250. I wonder if different by market. SF market it shows 250 rides....


Comfort, X, and XL all have separate on/off toggle buttons, so yes, you can turn X off and just run Comfort.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TiredUberDriver said:


> Nobody. Thats why i found a different job. Anyone that drives for uber is an idiot.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Tarvus said:


> so yes, you can turn X off and just run Comfort


I suspect when I have the amount of drives and get to comfort it will be tied to X and won't be able to turn off X. Going to be a while before I get to the amount of rides I need, tho. Very part time.



tohunt4me said:


> Just like " INVESTORS MONEY"
> 
> . . . . DISAPPEARED.


a good investor will have other stocks that made money, so any loss from Uber will offset their other investment income. No big deal.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


Alright my man. I see what you did here. In detail. All I see, is that I took a comfort ride for 16 miles the other day. I'm so used to seeing Uberx payout, I was expecting, maybe $13. I got over $20. So I'm still taking the same rides, just now I get paid more for some.

Am I supposed to go Up in arms over it? I make the choice to drive for a horrible company. Now I just happen to be getting paid more on some rides I'd normally take for less.

Call me a collaborator. I have no problem here. They are going to screw us every which way they can, of that I have no doubt. But this is the very first time I've actually seen an uptick in my pay while they do it.

Edit
In fact,I finally feel Comfort pays us what I expected to get when I first started. Always thought, well this fare should be a few bucks higher. Call me simple, go ahead.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

And that is why a union would never work...the attitude is screw those select drivers that have a better car, I'm fine with taking these rides from them.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Your analysis is spot on. However, anyone who happens to own a comfort qualified vehicle would still benefit from getting the higher fares. However, only an idiot or fool would deliberately buy a brand new vehicle to do Uber full time. In the final analysis, with such pitiful low fares and very few opportunities to get surge, the full timers are the biggest losers in this game. If there wasn't any age restriction on the cars, I would be using a 10-15 year old vehicle, as the low fares cannot justify ever using a new vehicle, unless you are driving XL only. :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


so here is my thing. My focus was small hard to sit in all day and I drove it for 3 years and made about 150k with it.

so this week I bought a new larger car a Chevy impala nicely equipped large comfortable seats and great space. I bought it new only 4 miles my first comfort ride was $95 and my days total was $300 for 7 hours 6 rides with a few x rides mostly all 20 miles plus rides. I would say this is a great deal for me. The new car cost 23k out the door taxes and all.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Mole said:


> so here is my thing. My focus was small hard to sit in all day and I drove it for 3 years and made about 150k with it.
> 
> so this week I bought a new larger car a Chevy impala nicely equipped large comfortable seats and great space. I bought it new only 4 miles my first comfort ride was $95 and my days total was $300 for 7 hours 6 rides with a few x rides mostly all 20 miles plus rides. I would say this is a great deal for me. The new car cost 23k out the door taxes and all.


Beginner's luck. The number of comfort rides is few and far in between, especially on the weekend. And, your car is a gas guzzler too, so that needs to be factored in your analysis. And because its an american car, prepare for gigantic repair bills once your 3 year or 60 k warranty is used up. GM = Government Motors, had one myself, and it was the worst investment ever, just a complete money pit after the warranty expired.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Beginner's luck. The number of comfort rides is few and far in between, especially on the weekend. And, your car is a gas guzzler too, so that needs to be factored in your analysis. And because its an american car, prepare for gigantic repair bills once your 3 year or 60 k warranty is used up. GM = Government Motors, had one myself, and it was the worst investment ever, just a complete money pit after the warranty expired.


So I have the 4 cylinder 6 speed and it gets 27 mpg about 5 mpg lower then the focus and my daughter had a 2017 impala same model she had 50,000 miles on it and it is in great shape so I do not think your statement is that accurate it's more on how you take care of your vehicle. I'm out of the city I mostly only do long hauls so I think my game plan is solid. I'll keep you advised.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Beginner's luck. The number of comfort rides is few and far in between, especially on the weekend. And, your car is a gas guzzler too, so that needs to be factored in your analysis. And because its an american car, prepare for gigantic repair bills once your 3 year or 60 k warranty is used up. GM = Government Motors, had one myself, and it was the worst investment ever, just a complete money pit after the warranty expired.


Comfort accounts for 9 percent of my rides and 18 percent of revenue. Comfort rides are normally longer and comfort passengers tip better. I get MORE comfort rides weekends than weekdays. Comfort rides alone pay my total monthly fuel costs plus some.

I think he is going to be pleased having a comfort eligible vehicle.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Mole said:


> so here is my thing. My focus was small hard to sit in all day and I drove it for 3 years and made about 150k with it.
> 
> so this week I bought a new larger car a Chevy impala nicely equipped large comfortable seats and great space. I bought it new only 4 miles my first comfort ride was $95 and my days total was $300 for 7 hours 6 rides with a few x rides mostly all 20 miles plus rides. I would say this is a great deal for me. The new car cost 23k out the door taxes and all.


New Chevy Impala starts from $29k. Please DO NOT bullshit people! :thumbdown:



Tarvus said:


> Comfort accounts for 9 percent of my rides and 18 percent of revenue. Comfort rides are normally longer and comfort passengers tip better. I get MORE comfort rides weekends than weekdays. Comfort rides alone pay my total monthly fuel costs plus some.
> 
> I think he is going to be pleased having a comfort eligible vehicle.


Comfort is a total rip-off for drivers. I have no idea about the other regions but in Los Angeles it pays only 6 cents more than Uber X but you have more expenses (gas, depreciation, insurance, etc.) for eligible Comfort cars. And Comfort riders do not tip more often than X riders. So it's not worth it to upgrade your car. Just get the cheapest car possible and do Uber X and Pools and you will be better off. Period.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Selector19 said:


> Comfort is a total rip-off for drivers. I have no idea about the other regions but in Los Angeles it pays only 6 cents more than Uber X but you have more expenses (gas, depreciation, insurance, etc.) for eligible Comfort cars. And Comfort riders do not tip more often than X riders. So it's not worth it to upgrade your car. Just get the cheapest car possible and do Uber X and Pools and you will be better off. Period.


My average Uber X fare per trip = $13.80
My average comfort fare per trip = $22.36
My average XL fare per trip = $23.89
All tips are included in the above calculations. 
If comfort is "a total rip-off" as you claim, I hope I continue getting ripped off at a $22.36 average fare per comfort trip!


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tarvus said:


> My average Uber X fare per trip = $13.80
> My average comfort fare per trip = $22.36
> My average XL fare per trip = $23.89
> All tips are included in the above calculations.
> If comfort is "a total rip-off" as you claim, I hope I continue getting ripped off at a $22.36 average fare per comfort trip!


Post some screenshots with your Comfort and X rides so we can see your rates on both platforms. Otherwise, you are just trying to bullshit more drivers to make them sign up for this rip-off


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> Chevy Impala starts from $29k. Please DO NOT bullshit people! :thumbdown:





Tarvus said:


> My average Uber X fare per trip = $13.80
> My average comfort fare per trip = $22.36
> My average XL fare per trip = $23.89
> All tips are included in the above calculations.
> If comfort is "a total rip-off" as you claim, I hope I continue getting ripped off at a $22.36 average fare per comfort trip!


With you all the way. Do not have a "Select" vehicle; however, if I did would be TOTALLY cool with "Comfort".

And stick to your guns. No need for you to post documentation at all. The educated drivers get it.



Selector19 said:


> Post some screenshots with your Comfort and X rides so we can see your rates on both platforms. Otherwise, you are just trying to bullshit more drivers to make them sign up for this rip-off


Could you post screenshots of your bank and brokerage account, numbers, user names and passwords? Thanks


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> With you all the way. Do not have a "Select" vehicle; however, if I did would be TOTALLY cool with "Comfort".


So what's the problem? Go get a new 30k vehicle and do Comfort. Uber will give an award or a badge for stupidity. :roflmao: There are more than enough idiots doing this gig and Uber counts on them heavily. So good luck! :laugh:



MiamiKid said:


> With you all the way. Do not have a "Select" vehicle; however, if I did would be TOTALLY cool with "Comfort".
> 
> And stick to your guns. No need for you to post documentation at all. The educated drivers get it.
> 
> ...


I did not ask for user ID or password.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> So what's the problem? Go get a new 30k vehicle and do Comfort. Uber will give an award or a badge for stupidity. :roflmao: There are more than enough idiots doing this gig and Uber counts on them heavily. So good luck! :laugh:
> 
> 
> I did not ask for user ID or password.


And why would you worry about what other people do? You can always stop driving.



Selector19 said:


> So what's the problem? Go get a new 30k vehicle and do Comfort. Uber will give you an award or a badge for your stupidity. :roflmao: There are more than enough idiots doing this gig and Uber counts on them heavily. So good luck! :laugh:
> 
> 
> I did not ask for user ID or password, idiot


Also, utilize Uber as a rider. LOVE Uber Comfort!! Great value for the money &#128184;!

And tips are built in! &#128513;


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And why would you worry about what other people do? You can always stop driving.


I wouldn't at all. I just don't f'n like when some who don't even have guts to post simple screenshots to support their statements, are trying to assure people that Comfort is good. It's f'n not and it's a rip-off for drivers. At least at these rates.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Selector19 said:


> Post some screenshots with your Comfort and X rides so we can see your rates on both platforms. Otherwise, you are just trying to bullshit more drivers to make them sign up for this rip-off


No.
I have no reason to lie and I don't feel the need to justify my experience to people who's opinions I care nothing about - like you.
You are so typical of people I see on here that have an opinion with no actual experience regarding the specifics of what you pontificate about.. Is your vehicle comfort qualified? Have you ever given a comfort ride?
You make suppositions and present them as facts, then get upset when others' actual experiences don't coincide with your pre-conceived notions.
And as far as "trying to bullshit more drivers to make them sign up for this rip-off" goes, why would I want more people competing with me by driving comfort? I am totally fine getting all those fares you are missing out on while driving your "cheapest car possible" doing "Uber X and Pools".
Have a nice day


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> I wouldn't at all. I just don't f'n like when some who don't even have guts to post simple screenshots to support their statements, are trying to assure people that Comfort is good. It's f'n not and it's a rip-off for drivers. At least at these rates.


But, we are saying it's very good for the driver. And great for customers as well.

So, it's a win - win for everyone!


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Tarvus said:


> No.
> I have no reason to lie and I don't feel the need to justify my experience to people who's opinions I care nothing about - like you.
> You are so typical of people I see on here that have an opinion with no actual experience regarding the specifics of what you pontificate about.. Is your vehicle comfort qualified? Have you ever given a comfort ride?
> You make suppositions and present them as facts, then get upset when others' actual experiences don't coincide with your pre-conceived notions.
> ...


I did do some Comfort rides. No worries! And while Uber is killing Select in Los Angeles, I'll do them again to make sure Uber will lose money on them every single time.



Tarvus said:


> And as far as "trying to bullshit more drivers to make them sign up for this rip-off" goes, why would I want more people competing with me by driving comfort?


That's what you are trying to do based on your posts plus you are trying to mislead people. If you already have a Comfort car which was previously used for X/Pool, you will be just fine doing some Comfort trips along with X/Pool. But what I am trying to say is that it's not worth it to buy a 25-30k car and switch to Comfort. Uber is trying its next marketing move with this Comfort bullsh*t at drivers' expenses. You will be the only one who will pay for gas, depreciation, and insurance while getting 6 cents more compared to X rides. Get the cheapest car possible and just do X/Pool rides like I said. And you'll be much better off. That's it!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> I did do some Comfort rides. No worries! And while Uber is killing Select in Los Angeles, I'll do them again to make sure Uber will lose money on them every single time.
> 
> 
> That's what you are trying to do based on your posts plus you are trying to mislead people. If you already have a Comfort car which was previously used for X/Pool, you will be just fine doing some Comfort trips along with X/Pool. But what I am trying to say is that it's not worth it to buy a 25-30k car and switch to Comfort. Uber is trying its next marketing move with this Comfort bullsh*t at drivers' expenses. You will be the only one who will pay for gas, depreciation, and insurance while getting 6 cents more compared to X rides. That's it!


You're reading too much into this. Assume the OP's NOT talking about paying $25 - 30K, for a car, just to do Comfort. That is something I don't recommend.

I utilize Uber for what it is. "Rideshare". In other words, already owned my vehicle when I started four years ago. It had a $28/ mo car payment which I paid off in three months.

It's now 8 yrs old with very minimal repairs. It's Uber X. Would definitely not spend $30K just to do Uber Comfort.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You're reading too much into this. Assume the OP's NOT talking about paying $25 - 30K, for a car, just to do Comfort. That is something I don't recommend.
> 
> I utilize Uber for what it is. "Rideshare". In other words, already owned my vehicle when I started four years ago. It had a $28/ mo car payment which I paid off in three months.
> 
> It's now 8 yrs old with very minimal repairs. It's Uber X. Would definitely not spend $30K just to do Uber Comfort.


You can't drive an 8-years-old car for Comfort, at least in Los Angeles. A car should be 5 years old or newer. So if you get a new car, by the time you finish paying it off (assuming you have a 60-months car loan), you will need another car to drive for Comfort. Isn't it a rip-off for drivers for 6 cents more?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> You can't drive an 8-years-old car for Comfort, at least in Los Angeles. A car should be 5 years old or newer. So if you get a new car, by the time you finish paying it off (assuming you have a 60-months car loan), you will need another car to drive for Comfort. Isn't it a rip-off for drivers for 6 cents more?


60 months car loan????

Seriously?



Selector19 said:


> You can't drive an 8-years-old car for Comfort, at least in Los Angeles. A car should be 5 years old or newer. So if you get a new car, by the time you finish paying it off (assuming you have a 60-months car loan), you will need another car to drive for Comfort. Isn't it a rip-off for drivers for 6 cents more?


Comprehension issues?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Selector19 said:


> New Chevy Impala starts from $29k. Please DO NOT bullshit people! :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> Comfort is a total rip-off for drivers. I have no idea about the other regions but in Los Angeles it pays only 6 cents more than Uber X but you have more expenses (gas, depreciation, insurance, etc.) for eligible Comfort cars. And Comfort riders do not tip more often than X riders. So it's not worth it to upgrade your car. Just get the cheapest car possible and do Uber X and Pools and you will be better off. Period.


msrp on mine was 31k I got mine for 23k out the door. The 5k down was my rebate they are selling them at Mazzei Chevrolet



Selector19 said:


> I did do some Comfort rides. No worries! And while Uber is killing Select in Los Angeles, I'll do them again to make sure Uber will lose money on them every single time.
> 
> 
> That's what you are trying to do based on your posts plus you are trying to mislead people. If you already have a Comfort car which was previously used for X/Pool, you will be just fine doing some Comfort trips along with X/Pool. But what I am trying to say is that it's not worth it to buy a 25-30k car and switch to Comfort. Uber is trying its next marketing move with this Comfort bullsh*t at drivers' expenses. You will be the only one who will pay for gas, depreciation, and insurance while getting 6 cents more compared to X rides. Get the cheapest car possible and just do X/Pool rides like I said. And you'll be much better off. That's it!


It's working for me


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> 60 months car loan????


Typical American car loan. You disagree? &#129315;



MiamiKid said:


> Comprehension issues?


Not at all. I just gave you the example based on your old piece of junk.



Mole said:


> It's working for me
> 
> View attachment 384033


Looks like Uber X works for you also and without getting a new car :biggrin:



Mole said:


> msrp on mine was 31k I got mine for 23k out the door. The 5k down was my rebate they are selling them at Mazzei Chevrolet


If that's true, you got an exceptional deal for that new car which is very rare. Congratulations! Now you can start depreciating its value at a highly accelerated pace while doing Uber Comfort for a few cents more than Uber X and after 3 years your car will cost nothing considering that's the American car, not to mention all the mechanical problems it will have :laugh:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> Typical American car loan. You disagree?


Strongly disagree. Doesn't apply to me. Either pay cash or interest only credit line.

Last payment I had was 3.25%, interest only. Approximately $28/mo. Paid off within several months after starting Uber.

Presently no car payment and very minimal repairs. Could easily buy anything I want for cash. Typically spend $5 - 10K.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Strongly disagree. Doesn't apply to me. Either pay cash or interest only credit line.
> 
> Last payment I had was 3.25%, interest only. Approximately $28/mo. Paid off within several months after starting Uber.
> 
> Presently no car payment and very minimal repairs. Could easily buy anything I want for cash. Typically spend $5 - 10K.


If it doesn't apply to you, it doesn't mean it doesn't apply to everyone else. Typical American auto loan now is 60-72 months. Do your research and don't be ridiculous. :laugh:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> If it doesn't apply to you, it doesn't mean it doesn't apply to everyone else. Typical American auto loan now is 60-72 months. Do your research and don't be ridiculous. :laugh:


Totally don't care about everyone else. Zero.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Totally don't care about everyone else. Zero.
> 
> My two cents.
> &#128526;


Good. So be it :wink:


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey mate here in Australia we don't have varying commission percentages based on service, except for POOL which varies according to how many riders there are. 

My commission would be 22% including GST on UberX, Comfort, XL and Premium.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Anybody who does this gig with a car that currently Blue Books at more than $10,000 is a friggin' idiot. There's no way your tiny slice of those ridiculous fares is going to cover depreciation and fuel costs.

"But! My passengers 5* me all the time because I drive them in a BMW!"

Yeah, because 5* and a shiny quarter will get you a cup of coffee nowhere. Then again, you can always get your free snacks at Subway!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> more than $10,000 is a friggin' idiot


I think you just slimed the vast majority of drivers in the USofA. I think people who buy a 2nd car just for RS are ID10Ts. As a pax I certainly don't like getting into a prius that is ready to die. 
Vast majority of drivers use the car they ALREADY had. I have a semi-nice (and kept clean) ride and the pax appreciate it (and say so). I couldn't drive a junker; how embarrassing. Pride enters it someplace, yeah?


----------



## MrUbear (Dec 7, 2019)

Gill002 said:


> You should leave uber bro, get a good job or something


This is not a good job for you?

I really like:
Not having a supervisor
Not asking for days
Not having to work with the same people everyday 
Working your own time

Thats great for me at least. What he's saying is that we are the workforce and they take more money than us from the cut when we are the ones doing all the hard work.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

imsam said:


> This is all I have to say for now


God i was hoping you would do some quantum equations on space travel.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

imsam said:


> I've mentioned numerous times on this forum that Uber Comfort is a trojan horse for Uber to bring in more revenues by charging the pax more and taking more from the drivers at the same time. That's all its purpose. Not for bringing in a new option to cater to a certain group of pax who may want this specific kind of ride. But I doubt it's easy to see that it is a trojan horse of Uber's pure evilness without some math. So I brought the maths here.
> 
> I'll keep it simple. The fare calculations don't include the HST. So all the numbers are tax less. If you put up the destinations I mentioned here in Uber pax app, the numbers will be a little different as HST will be included on the app and also it'll be upfront pricing. Everything here is calculated theoretically based on the rates Uber has provided.
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

MrUbear said:


> This is not a good job for you?
> 
> I really like:
> Not having a supervisor
> ...


It's not a job at all.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Underground said:


> Moral of the story: Get a Corolla or civic and do Uber x!


Yes if your car qualifies for comfort you are driving the wrong car 
I never heard the word depreciation here either
I bought a 2015 versa w 5000 miles on it for 12k 3 years ago
There was never a thought of depreciation it's got 197k miles now
If you aren't getting paid more EVERYTIME 
the extra money might not be worth it then either


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

imsam said:


> This is all I have to say for now. Uber is slapping our faces in plain sight and we don't even know it.


Drivers can't say they don't know it now, thanks to you. Great post!


----------

